# Benchmarkergebnisse nach OC



## MarciSch (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community.

Heute habe ich mal mit dem CinebenchR15 den OpenGL Benchmark laufen lassen. Als meine Grafikkarte (Gainward GTX 970 Phantom) noch im Standard-Takt lief, lag mein Ergebnis immer zwischen 120 & 130 FPS.
Mit dem jetzigen OC auf 1530 MHz Chiptakt bei 1,2310V habe ich plötzlich nur noch zwischen 100 & 110 FPS. Wieso das?

Die Performance der Karte in Spielen ist merklich angestiegen, wieso sinkt sie in Benchmarks? Temperatur der Grafikkarte ist absolut im grünen Bereich, maximal 37°C dank Wasserkühlung mit leicht übertriebener Kühlfläche 
Auch die CPU kann nicht der Grund sein, maximal 45°C (i5 4690K). 

Woran liegt das also? Hoffe es gibt eine logische Erklärung dafür...

MfG


----------



## robotnikz (12. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute dass der Benchmark die Karte soweit auslastet dass sie ins PT rennt. Einfach mal Afterburner nebenbei laufen lassen und schauen ob sie sich irgendwann runter taktet.

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarciSch (12. Mai 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt, Temperatur der Karte liegt bei kühlen 37°C, ins Powertarget rennt sie auch nicht, da dies auf 110% angehoben ist, sie aber nur maximal 106% zieht. Außerdem verwundert mich ja einfach nur dass der OC bei diesem Benchmark das exakte Gegenteil bewirkt wie in den Spielen, in welchen die Performance ja merklich gestiegen ist. 

Kleine Frage: Hast du meinen Text oben überhaupt gelesen? Dann hättest du das mit der Temp gesehen


----------



## hanrot (12. Mai 2016)

Hast du zufällig den Speichertakt ebenfalls massiv angehoben?


----------



## MarciSch (12. Mai 2016)

Nein, den habe ich unangetastet gelassen.


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Cinebench OpenGL Test hatte ich auch nie Glück. Da kamen die merkwürdigsten Sachen raus. Ich nutze ihn nur noch zum CPU testen. Das  löst natürlich dein Problem nicht wirklich, aber ich wollte es mal anmerken .


----------



## MarciSch (12. Mai 2016)

Welchen Benchmark würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, der auch gescheite Ergebnisse liefert, was der CineBench ja offensichtlich nicht tut... Weshalb auch immer 

Auch für deine Anmerkung bin ich dankbar nonamez78


----------



## etar (12. Mai 2016)

3D Mark Firestrike 

Cinebench nur für die CPU


----------



## MarciSch (13. Mai 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank, dann werde ich das in Zukunft so machen. Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!


----------

